# Unlocked 2.3.3 D2G already on AT&T! if update to 2.3.4?



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Will the band unlock and root work if i upgrade to 2.3.4 hiding root with vodoo?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

no, if you want to keep 2.4.330 radio
use ezSBF 2.3.4 flash sbf, then use root option
reflash band unlock.zip, in cwm


----------

